# changer DD interne Imac Intel



## Orphanis (15 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai fait une recherche mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse sur le forum, je me permets d'ouvrir un nouveau topic. 

Voilà, j'ai un Imac Intel Alu 20", avec un DD interne de 250go. J'aimerai le remplacer par un DD interne de 1To (de chez Macway), et j'aurais voulu savoir si les centres agrées Apple ou d'autres enseignes le faisaient sur Paris (avec si possible les prix approximativement). 

Voilà, si quelqu'un a déjà fait l'expérience, ce serait très gentil de donner un Feed-back. 

Cordialement


----------



## clement18 (16 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Tu peux aller vois sur le site Informatique - Comparez les prix et achetez au meilleur prix c'est là que j'ai trouvé tout ce qu'il me fallait pour mon mac !

Bonne recherche


----------



## Yves SG (24 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Perso, je l'ai fait moi même (sur un iMac intel "plastique"). J'ai opté pour un seagate de 750Go, ayant lu que certains WD (400Go) n'étaient pas compatibles. J'ai mis 1h en faisant super attention, je pense que je ne mettrais pas plus d'1/4 d'heure si ct à refaire. Comme tu peux le voir la :

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-demontage-et-carte-airport-216269.html#post4709280

g eu un petit pb avec l'airport, mais qui était en fait soft, et dû au fait que j'avais installé le système sur le disque avant de l'intégrer dans la machine...

Il semble par contre que ça fasse sauter la garantie s'il y en a une... Faut voir combien ils te prennent pour le faire en atelier !

Pour info G eu a faire à un centre sav (ils ne font pas de vente) dont j'ai été très contant :

Apple Service CTS
4, Pl Boulnois 75017 Paris
01 56 79 04 14
L-V 10h-19h, S 10h-17h

Tu peux toujours leur demander...

Bonne chance


----------

